# Is This Ich/ick?



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Technically this isn't my piranhas, but I use the same net/gravel vacuum/glass cleaning tools/etc. for both of my tanks, and I don't want to transfer any diseases to my piranhas. Is this ich/Ick on my african featherfin catfish? If so, how can I treat it and prevent spreading it to my piranha tank? (I don't wanna buy separate equipment for the two tanks if I don't have to.) If it's not ich/Ick, what is it and should I be worried about my piranhas benign affected by it if I use the same tools for both tanks?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Its possible, hard to tell... If its just showing symptoms its possible you have already introduced it to other tanks.

A copper based treatment is really the only option


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Even though my piranhas aren't showing signs of Ick, should I treat their tank too, just to be safe?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I wouldnt treat the other tank unless it shows up... also know that copper will kill invertebrates including snails and possibly the bacteria in your filters.


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

That's good to know. What's the best way I can avoid the ammonia levels getting out of control of the bacteria in my filter die? I have a bacteria supplement. Should I add that as directed continuously until the Ick treatment is finished?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

It will prob only happen under high dosing... I would just use your test kit and keep up on water changes as needed.

Adding more bacteria supplement (which is prob just ammonia anyways) would be just like poring it down the drain, kinda a waste


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I also have a black ghost knifefish in the tank as well as a fire eel. Those two and the catfish that I sus is infected are all scaleless fish. Does that change how I go about treating them at all??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would honestly wait to see if it gets worse and you know for sure, and then use any copper based ich treatment... Something like Seachem Cupramine

I hate using copper based treatments personally, and only use them when absolutely necessary.

Ich has a life-cycle that is mostly in the substrate and decor, and only partially on the fish... so it can take some time (up to 60 days) for it to run its path.


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok I'll wait and see what happens. If it gets worse, I'll treat them. Thanks for all your help!


----------

